# Laser Eye Surgery



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

anybody had their eyes done here?

im seriously considering it when i get some over time in

im very fed up of walking passed people i know but dont recognise, i wear glasses for like now and driving etc but i find them irritating to the nose after a while

so yeh, any feedback on this guys?

personal experiences preferred, unless its pure fact:thumb:

Cheers all! :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I know a couple of ppl who had it done and have no regrets...I will get it done eventually myself...My eye doc says it's a good proceedure and he has been my doc for almost 20 yrs and I put total faith in his oppion...just do it...


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

My uncle had it done, said it was great....but, you still see him wearing glasses now and again.....


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

A couple of people i know have had it done and they were over the moon with the results but they were really old i dont know about young lads like you mate.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Well if you're fed up with glasses then there is always the contact lense option. Expensive and still annoying though.

Tiger Woods had his eyes lasered and his vision became 20/15. (Which is better than the normal 20/20)

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0HFI/is_6_53/ai_86204880


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Well if you're fed up with glasses then there is always the contact lense option. Expensive and still annoying though.

Tiger Woods had his eyes lasered and his vision became 20/15.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0HFI/is_6_53/ai_86204880

I myself don't wear glasses, my left eye is slightly less sharp than right (which is bionic) but still servicable. Oh sorry, you said true stories only. OK the tiger woods bit is true. :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Well if you're fed up with glasses then there is always the contact lense option. Expensive and still annoying though.
> 
> Tiger Woods had his eyes lasered and his vision became 20/15.
> 
> ...


With todays advancement in Nano technology...you may not be that far off...


----------



## Moscos (Jul 12, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> My uncle had it done, said it was great....but, you still see him wearing glasses now and again.....


Are you sure your uncle isn't wearing glasses to correct Presbyopia, which is age related long sightedness? This is a condition owing to the muscle as opposed to the lens.

I've had laser eye surgery for the short sightedness and it was amazing for me; I was -5.00 and am now 20/15. I went to Ultralase - it cost £3500 at the time (Jan 2007).


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

cheers guys!

i did read abit that some people may still need to wear glasses, depends how bad their eyes were, they'd see an improvement, but still needed glasses at odd times

its inevitable that im going to get it done, but just like to hear good stories, didnt realize you had to be conscious during the procedure, BAH! but still lol

cheers again guys!


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

If you are interested in contact lenses mate, pop into specsavers. I have had a bit of trouble with my sight so had an eye test today & after messing with the lenses, he found a prescription which has made my vision miles better, wish I had sorted it out sooner!

But they have an offer on where you can have a 1 month trial with contacts which I have am sorting out a week on tuesday when I have an appointment booked.

It's only about £50 for a 6 month supply as well so I may go down that route if I find them ok.

It's weird choosing glasses when you have never worn them before. You think nothing suits you arent used to them, settled on some eventually though :lol:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I had it done about 2 weeks ago,best thing i've ever spent my hard earned money on mate! Go 4 it!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Get yer eyes lasered, its the BEST money I've ever spent in my life. I started wearing glasses at 8 years old so at 34 to be able to stop wearing them was like a dream coming true, I love it.

I was driving 5 hours after the surgery and have now spent loads on cool sunglasses which I could never have in years gone by.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

aaww boys your getting me excited

dont think i can wait for my overtime now, anyone wanna send a cheque this way for xmas?  hehe

ive considered contacts, but i cant have things put in my eye... well i can, but i dont enjoy it lol

ill give it an OK then do i have to book far in advance?

also one question i forgot to ask.....

is it true you have keep adding drops to your eyes after or is that just temporary to help healing?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

3500£ though!!!

I fancy getting mine done, but I'm -6.5 and -5.75 so its going to be pricey for me!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

im going to go to the opticians tomoz and get mine, think they were 4 something each


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

I had it done last Wednesday. Cost me £3000 but you can get it on interest free credit over 3 years with Opitmax (and pay nothing for first year). Best money I've ever spent. Done in 15 minutes, not pain and I've got better than 20/20 vision now!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I really want to do this but need to save the money first which im not sure will happen anytime soon!! To much shopping, training, competing, travelling to be done oh and not to mention the mortgage i have to pay DAM IT hahahahahahab  will one day though


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> also one question i forgot to ask.....
> 
> is it true you have keep adding drops to your eyes after or is that just temporary to help healing?


Should be temporary. I'm puting drops in for the two weeks post surgery. However, in rare cases your eyes might be dry for months after or even permanently. Mine seem spot on though.

Don't pussy out due to scare stories. Ok, it can go wrong but the majority of people who give the "ooh don't take the risk with your eyes" line are either clueless and don't know a thing about it or pussies who won't have it done because they're too scared.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

just got my eyes checked eith optimax on their web site, my worst is a minus 3 and i can have a lasik (or something) treatment for about £900 an hour on monthly payments

im giving it the thumbs up, excited about it now lol,

itll be about another 8 months or so, but still, best plan ahead

cheers all, really appreciate the feedback on this thread!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> just got my eyes checked eith optimax on their web site, my worst is a minus 3 and i can have a lasik (or something) treatment for about £900 an hour on monthly payments
> 
> im giving it the thumbs up, excited about it now lol,
> 
> ...


900 an hour????? but it only takes like 15-20 minutes?????


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out money supermarkets tips on saving money on laser eye surgery.

Apparently you can exchange tesco vouchers with one place and another sells of spare laser time on ebay!!


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Mate lasik is the best to have in terms of success and pain...but I'd wager it'll be more like £3000 in total. Don't know where the £900 came from?

Basically lasik involves lifiting up a flap of the outer eyes (thin as ****) with a laser and then using another laser to reshape the eye. You dont feel a thing and this type of procedure limits any side effects like halo and haze. Got to be super diligent with the afetrcare though to avoid any infection...I'm not allowed to train for another week!

The other sort optimax offer is epi-lasek which inloves scaping the eye first...doesn't sound too nice especially as the pain is meant to be "mild to severe" for up to 10 days and your visions isn't back to normal for the same period!

Glad I had lasik!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Check out money supermarkets tips on saving money on laser eye surgery.
> 
> Apparently you can exchange tesco vouchers with one place and another sells of spare laser time on ebay!!


ummmmmmmmmmm yea it might just be me but i wouldnt go trusting a place that would exchange tesco vouchers with MY ONLY 2 EYES!!!!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

my eyesight is dire and I wear contacts. I wouldnt get it done til i'm much older, I have to go to an expensive guy cos my mums eyesight is so bad they cant cater for her prescription at places like specsavers and the chances are mine will get that bad!! I saved up the money but my optician saidthe problem is if your poor eyesight is due to a degenerative problem the surgery puts you back to square one but doesnt stop the degeneration and you will probably end up with a prescription again later on last time i checked you cant have it done twice so best to consider that


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

MissBC said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm yea it might just be me but i wouldnt go trusting a place that would exchange tesco vouchers with MY ONLY 2 EYES!!!!


hehe, its one of the big places that do it!

And they take them on something like a 4 to 1 deal so a £1 tesco voucher is worth £4 of laser eye surgery!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.optimax.co.uk/Default.aspx?page=7361

got it off here they quoted me 900 odd for each eye for that type of treatment

may depend on the severity of short vision?

but yeh for that price i was offered the Lasik, and also offered for my right eye only a contact lense fitted into my eye, but only for the right eye..weird lol

either way, lasik is the way im going, may ring them up in the week, just to make sure theres no hidden charges etc

here is the cost sheet


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

was talkin to a lass at college who had it done, was asking a few questions as a friends about to go for the conultation.

she was quoted 4000 for her laser treatment about 3 year ago, but she went to india to get it done, cost her 1000 over there and she said the waiting time was shorter and weirdly (well, i thought it was) the standards and level of service over there is higher!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I paid 1900 for mine through optical express,they were excellent! Give them a try bt go in for a quotation cos there are certain things they need to test on your eyes before they give you a proper quotation e.g. size of pupils may determine which surgery you need, so dont build your hopes up on the 900 m8...could be more expensive,or even cheaper if your lucky!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> I paid 1900 for mine through optical express,they were excellent! Give them a try bt go in for a quotation cos there are certain things they need to test on your eyes before they give you a proper quotation e.g. size of pupils may determine which surgery you need, so dont build your hopes up on the 900 m8...could be more expensive,or even cheaper if your lucky!


never though of that, cheers mate!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Anytime bud!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> i did read abit that some people may still need to wear glasses, depends how bad their eyes were, they'd see an improvement, but still needed glasses at odd times
> 
> ...


Its a very interesting procedure. They used to have to cut a thin layer of the eye out then put it back on. I believe its all done with laser now.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

lambert said:


> Its a very interesting procedure. They used to have to cut a thin layer of the eye out then put it back on. I believe its all done with laser now.


Not true,there is a mechanical blade option available,not as bad as it sounds though...its the procedure i opted for as it was 600 quid cheaper with the same results!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just make sure you get all the info and understand the risk and procedure, I was put of by the fact they cut peal away your cornea before the laser correction the cornea is then folded back in to place but never heals back, look on youtube for lasik & lasek


----------



## CarperMike (Dec 30, 2008)

I had mine done at the back end of last year, as pretty much everyone thats had it done says the best thing ever! I was -3.25 and -3.75, when I went back as others have said I was better than 20/20. I went with ultralase, the procedure doenst hurt at all, but being honest, afterwards, it is really sore for a couple of hours, as you would expect, your eyes are really sensitive. I had mine done in the afternoon, and I was watching tv by about 7 the same evening, so it is only short lived. Best thing I have ever done!

Go for it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

my missus had hers done, was blind as a bat and now has 20/20 vision. well worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ashcrapper said:


> my missus had hers done, *was blind as a bat and now has 20/20 vision*. well worth it if you can afford it.


I take it she dumped you straight after the treatment then :thumb:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

im thinking about gettin this done myself! looks like my are happy with the results!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I take it she dumped you straight after the treatment then :thumb:


harsh but fair


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

so did you get it done in the end Mrdaveyk?


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Life changing and near miracle feeling from poor eye sight to better than 20/20 vision..!

cost £2400 for the epi lasek treatment i had done but as i said its life changing!! If you

can afford it its a must do..!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My ex had it done, it took about 10 mins, a bit like going to the dentist. .

Says best thing she has done. I think it cost her 399 per eye, She had the evaluation when they were having an open day and gave her a £200 voucher for walking through the door. Plus she was with some health scheme with work that gave a rebate of £150. Turned out really cheap in the end.

The only bad point was a smell of burning flesh when doing the lasering, but don't let that put you off.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Iv had it done, got it done when i as 18 ( now 20 )

Changed my life dramitically!

I wore contacts every day as i hated glasses, my mum and dad payed for it for me...cost £4500.

My mum also got it done, cost her £2500..but my eyes were really bad so it shows the difference in price there.

From the time i walked in the room to the time i walked out was 7 minutes.

Pretty amazing what they can do in that short space of time!

Although my eyes are not as good at night as they are during the day, my optician told me my eyes are pretty much preparing themselfs for sunlight but im still 20/20 at night and im better than 20/20 vision during the day.

Would recommend any1 thinking about it, even taking a loan out to get it. It WILL change your life!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Laser eye surgery is dead cheap now about £300 per eye, £300 is worth a permanent fix i think youll all agree. Also £300 'per eye' is something to bare in mind, a lot of people dont actually need both eyes fixed. I wear contacts my left eye takes +0.25 and my right takes +0.50 if i had laser surgery i would probally only need it on my worse eye. Laser eye treatment is actually a massive investment, youll pay hundreds for different glasses through your life and even more for daily/montly contacts. Your actually gaining money lol sort of..


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Laser eye surgery is dead cheap now about £300 per eye, £300 is worth a permanent fix i think youll all agree. Also £300 'per eye' is something to bare in mind, a lot of people dont actually need both eyes fixed. I wear contacts my left eye takes +0.25 and my right takes +0.50 if i had laser surgery i would probally only need it on my worse eye. Laser eye treatment is actually a massive investment, youll pay hundreds for different glasses through your life and even more for daily/montly contacts. Your actually gaining money lol sort of..


It depends on how bad your eyesight is. They say " start from 300 per eye " How come i was 4 and a half grand?

Your saying your eyes are 0.5, yes it may be 300 quid for that.

My prescription for my contacts when i wore them was 7.0, just shows how bad my eyesight was and thats how much it cost too fix it.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Mark j said:


> It depends on how bad your eyesight is. They say " start from 300 per eye " How come i was 4 and a half grand?
> 
> Your saying your eyes are 0.5, yes it may be 300 quid for that.
> 
> My prescription for my contacts when i wore them was 7.0, just shows how bad my eyesight was and thats how much it cost too fix it.


True mate true.. was it quite long ago though? I wouldnt think it would be 4k these days even if they were really bad. Anyways main point i wanted to stress was for anyone considering it - check if you only need 1 eye done you can save a lot


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

They rope you in with the from £299 prices, Markj hits the nail on the head when his were £4500. It all depends how bad your eyes are.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

does it hurt?


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nidge said:


> They rope you in with the from £299 prices, Markj hits the nail on the head when his were £4500. It all depends how bad your eyes are.


Yeah Optimax and Optical Express do that, very underhand I believe. Ultralase charges everyone the same price so you know what you're paying upfront.


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> does it hurt?


The procedure doesn't, they anaesthetise you before it. That wears off and it hurts for a few hours after. Totally worth it though


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i got mine done 3 years ago (37 years of age). The full laser treatment (i.e laser creates the flap on the cornea, as well as the surfacing, with a custom program for my prescription).

I was -3.5 in my left eye as well as a further -1.25 for astigmatism; my right eye was -4.5 with a further -1.5 for astigmatism.

I wore contacts for sport (eg rugby and gym), used the long (30 day) use ones, but still often had dry/red eyes.

have NEVER been happier! i see better than 20/20 (even 3 years later) and when I had the operation done, I couldn't feel a thing! I had the operation in the afternoon (3pm) and went home after- by about 4pm it felt like i had a few granules of sand under my eyelids- irritating but not overly painful (took some ibuprofen and a valium), went to sleep, same again later in the evening. I woke up at 8am the next morning, went for check up (perfect vision) and went to work..)

the first few weeks I was a bit sensitive to glare and bright light (but hey, I was in Sydney in summer) but sunglasses outdoors fixed the problem. no such issues now.

I used to spend at least £600-700 every year on glasses (alain mikli frames, high index lenses) to keep an updated professional image, plus contacts etc.. so really, with 4 years of not having these costs, am already ahead..

HIGHLY recommended!!!


----------

